# Stewart County



## Researcher31726 (Jul 30, 2006)

How are things looking this way, folks?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 29, 2006)

What's going on up in Stewart County, y'all?
Sue


----------



## Judge (Oct 16, 2006)

*October 14-15*

Myself and one other club member hunted the opening of Muzzleloader season.  Saturday a.m., he shot a Coyote at 8:30 a.m. and missed a doe that came into the food plot at 10:00 a.m.  I saw 2 deer (sex unknown) as I was riding to the stand at 4:20 p.m.  They apparently were bedded in the thick planted pines.  No deer seen Saturday P.m. or Sunday a.m.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 20, 2006)

Y'all are going to bring in some Hermans this weekend?
Sue


----------



## Judge (Oct 22, 2006)

*October 19-21*

I hunted Thurs., Friday, and Sat. a.m.  On Thursday I missed a doe with the muzzleloader right at dark about 110 yards.  On Friday morning no deer seen from stand, I did jump one at 10:30 leaving the stand.  Friday evening hogs seemed to be everywhere.  I picked a smaller one and shot a black sow weighing about 75 pounds.  Saturday a.m.  6 club members hunted and only 1 doe seen about daylight.

I had to leave at lunch since my sister had a baby while I was gone.  My wife says we have to go see the baby.  Why now?  Is it going somewhere?  Opening weekend of deer season and my sister has a baby.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 23, 2006)

I understand completely, kinda, Judge. Two to one, it's your "baby" sister, too, right? See, I'm a baby sister, so I know all the tricks! You'll have a good story to tell thre youngun about what happened the weekend he (or she) was born!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 24, 2006)

_This is part of my column, "The Outdoor Scene," for The Citizen News for this week. Hope you enjoy. I have talked with some of you about helping me do a similar column for The Stewart-Webster Journal. When I do that, I'll post it, too._

Bobby Taylor, with Taylor Outdoors in Randolph County, told me what all the others would end up telling me in one way or another: “We’ve been pretty swamped!”  That’s good news for the hunters—who didn’t leave their honey holes empty-handed—and for the businessmen, like Bobby, who make their living with game animals. “We had one 9 pointer that weighed 217 pounds,” he told me. “That was the heaviest buck we had brought in this weekend.” That trophy was harvested in Stewart County.


----------



## Judge (Oct 29, 2006)

*Oct. 28-29*

I drove up to the lease Saturday before daylight.  I sat on a food plot in the a.m.  Wind seemed to blow 30 miles per hour.  I didn't see a thing.  I hunted on an oak ridge Saturday p.m.  Where I killed my pig last week.  At 6:30, I looked down the bottom and a deer was moving up.  (hunted this stand all season and first deer seen- I think hogs are pushing them off).  Anyway, it was facing me, I didn't wait long (no deer meat in freezer), I aimed for center of chest, pulled trigger and he bolted.  I couldn't believe it ran off.  Distance was about 75 yards.  I got down, and couldn't find any blood where I thought it was standing.  I started walking the way it ran, and there he lay about 75 yards away.  It was a spike.  I back tracked from where he fell and he didn't start bleeding for 30 yards.  Anyway, I hunted the same stand Sunday a.m. and had a fork horn missing one side of his rack come in at 9:15.  He fed all around me at about 25 yards.  I can't believe I saw deer in 2 straight sittings and didn't see a deer during bow season.  The deer this morning would have been an easy bow shot, broadside at 15 to 25 yards.  Also, one guy saw 4 in the pines at 9:30 a.m. but couldn't get a shot.  Maybe they are beginning to move a little bit.  Also found 2 small half-hearted scrapes.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 29, 2006)

Judge, the deer are amazing! Glad you got one this weekend!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 2, 2006)

I]This is an excerpt from my 11/02 column, "The Outdoor Scene," which appears weekly in The Citizen News. Hope it helps someone. Thanks to all who help me with it.
Sue[/I]
_PS: I didn't get all the names from the processors, so if one of these is you, let me know!_

The Outdoor Scene
By Sue Jones

...Quitman County is minus some deer now, according to Bobby Taylor, with Taylor Deer Processing and Taxidermy in Cuthbert.  James Hughes, from Columbus, brought in the biggest buck that Bobby has seen this season so far.  The Muscogee County man was hunting Randolph County when he harvested the 9-pointer; it tipped the scales at 240 pounds! Stewart County, also, yielded a big 8-pointer that weighed 220 pounds to a Florida hunter who shot him in the Lumpkin area. Bobby, one of a handful of hog processors in the area, is, also, still getting in hogs that the deer hunters are harvesting, too.  
 ...We’re always on the look-out for some good family fun (preferably not too expensive).  And Smokey found another winner—the Richland Pig Fest. No too far away, something for everyone.  The fun starts on Friday, November 10th, at 5:00 PM in downtown Richland. The next day, Saturday, November 11th, everything continues at 10:00 AM. It last both days until 12 midnight.  There will be BBQ cooking contest (of course!), arts and crafts (bring your Christmas and birthday lists), food (yummy), a carnival, entertainment and street dance.  For more details, give them a holler at (229) 887-3377.


----------



## CAL (Nov 2, 2006)

Researcher,
I think the rut is going strong up here.For the last several days the roads on the hunting land have been full of deer tracks running.This is as good a sign as I have ever seen,deer chasing other deer everywhere.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 3, 2006)

Great news, CAL! Thanks!
Sue


----------



## Jdub (Nov 8, 2006)

I was up last weekend (4&5) and didn't have much going on. Finally seeing some decent rubs and scrapes, no sign of chasing around our area yet. Should be getting real close though.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 9, 2006)

Great! Thanks for posting, Jdub!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 16, 2006)

Did y'all get wet enough last night? I heard the fireworks put some of you in the dark for a spell.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 6, 2006)

Any deer being taken?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 27, 2006)

How are the holidays treating you gents?
Sue


----------

